# Tweakbit driver updater — is it safe or is it malware?



## TheBloodEagle

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/tweakbit.com


----------



## 1N51D10U5

uh huh, I too don't see a problem......


----------



## Gamester3333

There are no such programs that actually work well. Every last "driver updater/registry cleaner" etc. Is a scam. They are known as crapware, or as, "the reason i have a job". Update your own drivers. Or buy a mac. Up to you.


----------



## ozlay

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DriverPack Solutions works however you have to go into expert mode and uncheck all the extra bloatware it trys to install. But it does work I have been using it for years. https://drp.su/index.htm



EDIT: NVM didn't understand the question lol


----------



## Sam Greeen

I don't know... I'm using this program half year and all is fine. My father bought Driver Updater and there was two license key. One for my dad and one for me


----------

